# Seachem Prime?



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

I need a bit of clarification in terms of dosing my tank with water conditioner. I had a 120ml (4oz) Nutrafin water conditioner and it ran out after 4 water changes. 

I have a 15G tank and I'm wondering if I'm doing this right. When I do water changes, I put conditioner in the new water which is in the bucket and then pour that into the tank. I do this with each bucket full of water till my tank is full. Is this right? Or am I suppose to put the new water in the tank first and then give the required amount of conditioner to the entire 15G tank?

This is also where Seachem Prime comes in. I am planning on buying Prime but I'm wondering how long would it last me? More specifically, how much Prime treats 15G of water?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I always do what you do, that is, treat the bucket before I put the water in. 

The instructions on Prime are this: Use 1-2 drops per gallon to the water before you add it (that is, if you are adding a gallon of water (or less), put in 1 drop), or dose for the entire tank if adding Prime after. So if you were to put all the water in (untreated) you would put in 15 drops for a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use 2 drops per gallon. The bottles come in different sizes. I got a smaller bottle but with 10 fish I need a bigger bottle. lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I just have to add, when you put untreated water in your tanks, make sure your filter isn't running! Only run treated water in your filter  I used to add water and treat after, now I just treat before in the bucket. I don't use Prime though, can't find it here.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I just have to add, when you put untreated water in your tanks, make sure your filter isn't running! Only run treated water in your filter  I used to add water and treat after, now I just treat before in the bucket. I don't use Prime though, can't find it here.


+1!!!

You don't want to kill off all the good bacteria you cycled for!


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

How do I measure a drop of Prime? Is there a dropper in the mouth of the bottle? A drop per gallon doesn't sound too bad


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I specifically got the smallest bottle because it is the only one with the cap that lets you go per drop (easily). I plan on taking that cap off and putting it on a bigger bottle when I run out of the smaller bottle (because the openings are the same size). The directions are different for the bigger bottles. They are measured by the capful. Obviously meant for bigger tanks. It is the same stuff, just packaged for different purposes.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I took the dropper lid off my stress coat and it fit.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I took the dropper lid off my stress coat and it fit.


lol thats what i do when i need to use stress coat. i drop some prime conditioner into the water then switch the caps on the 2 bottles and i have no problem to dose the cap for the stress coat.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I took the dropper lid off my stress coat and it fit.


I put mine in an old empty stresscoat bottle with a dropper lid.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Prime should pay us for recommending them, haha! I have never seen anyone here recommend anything but Prime.

It's 2 drops per gallon. It is the cheapest for how long it lasts. The smallest bottle has a dropper lid. I have a bigger bottle, and I just use an eye dropper. It should last quite a while, even if you get the smaller bottle. 

I also treat the water before I add it. I, personally, don't like the idea of untreated water in my tank for any amount of time. I treat it, swirl it around with my hand, then add it to the tank. No worries that way.


----------

